# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Проблемы с разгоном видеокарты

## jb95

У меня HD4850 от ASUS не гонится(по памяти,проц гонится нормально),при попытке разгона на экране ( причём в 2d режиме) появляются всякие полосы,потом вообще начинается гон:исчезает всё кроме курсора и одни белые точки.Спасает VPU Recover. Помогите плз гнал чем только не пробовал (Riva tuner,catalist control center,ati tray tools)
Мат.плата:asus P5Q SE2
Драйвер видеокарты:v8.7

----------


## mr.L

мамка, версия драйверов на видео , версия прошивки видео ?

----------


## jb95

сори,поправил

----------


## mr.L

1) обновляй драйвер - http://www.radeon.ru/downloads/drivers/#wxp
2) температура какая ( до разгона , во время разгона)
3) были "арты" до этого момента ?

----------


## jb95

1)обновление не помогает
2)до 47 гралусов,после хз
3)до этого не было(может биос под неё обновить?)

----------


## mr.L

исходя из выше сказанного:
1) банальный перегрев;
2) не хватает БП;
3) кривые дрова/прошивка видео/дрова на чипсет;
4) слишком сильно гонишь ( мамки серии SE - не очень хорошая платформа);
5) перепрошивка весьма  сомнительная вещь), но всё же
  дампы BIOS'a с русского сайта - ссылка
  утилиты с того же ресурса - ссылка 

если есть желание могу скинуть сюда линки англоязычные и статьи о этой видеокарточки ( поведение при разгоне)

----------


## jb95

*mr.L*, +1

----------


## mr.L

как я понял, мы смогли вам помочь =)? если так, то я рад =)

----------

